# Converting Stainless Steel Propane Smoker to Charcoal?



## disbe81 (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey guys, i was wondering if anyone has any info/advice/experience or whatnot with converting a stainless steel propane smoker to a charcoal/wood smoker? 

Im sure i would have to make a few modifcations, but what i am more interested in knowing is will i encounter any major issues/problems? Like would the heat of the charcoal/wood at the source majorly warp (some warping is normal i know) or even melt the stainless steel? I wouldnt think so as a propane smoker has to achieve the same temps as any other smoker. 

Any information yall can give me would be great! 

Thanks!

-Jared

BTW i am also posting this in the charcoal smoking area as those guys may have good advice.... i hope mods are ok with me posting the same thing twice.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Jared,

I copied these photos from another site as I thought the idea of a duel fuel smoker was a neat one...  The builder used a Char Griller side box and added it to his GOSM...


----------



## disbe81 (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply!

That actually looks pretty damn good!

I was thinking more along the lines of keeping the fire in the bottom of the stainless steel smoker instead of adding a sidebox. 

It may also be worth mentioning i am a charcoal/wood smoker kinda guy, so i have experience in that area.

Keep the comments coming!

Here is a link to what i was thinking of going to look at. 

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/for/1404331712.html


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

Here's what I did to my GOSM (I too have fallen for the solid fuel fired cooking). It uses a 20 lb LPG tank, un-used, cut in half for a coal pan, and coffee cans for an ash catcher and combustion air intake control.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81626

Not an expensive mod at all (use the cheapest tank you can find), and keeps the fire under the water pan and inside the cabinet for better fuel efficiency.

Eric


----------



## disbe81 (Nov 1, 2009)

That looks good. Im assuming you have not encountered any problems from the conversion?

Do most propane smokers have air inlets similar to charcoal smokers? I still havent seen the one im wanting to look at in person, but i do not see vents on the side in the pic. I may have to add some if it doesnt.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 1, 2009)

This was a really easy mod, no major problems so far and nothing really changed on the smoker. Just removal of the burner housing and control panel. It will depend on the size of the burner opening in the bottom of the cabinet.

This does build up ash on a longer smoke of 8+ hours (burning Kingsford blue bag), but I have the option of setting a pan underneath and dropping the ash reciever off to dump out and put it back on.

As for the air inlets, that is taken care of by the ash reciever canister. It rotates, one can tucked inside another, with holes that align to increase air flow as the handle is turned towards the left. It is very similar to some of the charcoal kettle grills with an ash catcher on the the bottom.

Eric


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2009)

here is what i do using both gas and charcoal...............


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 3, 2009)

Man for $300.00 I would snap that up... I don't see how you could go wrong...


----------

